# 46 Bow Front transferd form 25gal



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Here it is peeps up and running...Yeah after much procrastionation.....lol...

_*Hardware:*_
Fluval 304
Internal to come as well
Still Stealth Heater soon to be returned

_*Plants: *_
Bylxa Japonica
Red Lotus
E.Vesiuvus
will list off more later

*Livestock:*
German Blue Rams
Wild Rams
Neon Tetras
Silvertipped BNP
Galaxy Rasabora
Chili Rasabora
Longfin Leapord Danios + Zebra's
Assassin Snails

*Lighting:*
Fishneedit T5HO 2strip fixture

I plan on dosing with Metracide and Seachem Flourish and Excel....one or the other between Metricide and Excel as they are the same thing...Co2

I recently picked up some plants which have BBA and now have to treat that before it takes over my other plants I had before adding the Vesvius....Here are a few pics of it as of last night will add more when all the Bylxa is planted....









































*A pic of the BBA I need to get rid of:*


----------

